# OPEN town, able sisters & nooks cranny



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 29, 2020)

As the title says, I've opened my town. 
All I ask is please don't take any hybrids, you're free to take any fruit tho!
Ables just opened and is selling the dreamy dress! (tought some ppl might want that)

you don't need to give me anything, just be respectful.

*DODO CODE: *

I'll be afk for the most part

have fun!

*CLOSED*


----------



## srednivashtar (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you, I'm omw! I'd like to shop for the dress!


----------



## niko2 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey! I'd like to visit because I've not seen the Able sisters shop yet! I'm On my way too.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 29, 2020)

I'll try coming, thank you!


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 29, 2020)

I wanna come!


----------



## tinysaiph (Mar 29, 2020)

Mind if I visited?


----------



## niko2 (Mar 29, 2020)

Damn there are a lot of loading screens lol


----------



## srednivashtar (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes everybody arriving at once!


----------



## Tanyana (Mar 29, 2020)

How much is the dress?  Can I come?


----------



## teanopi (Mar 29, 2020)

ooh, I might visit! thank you!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 29, 2020)

incoming!
thank you for doing this


----------



## srednivashtar (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you so much! Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 29, 2020)

it won't let me in, says there's interference


----------



## Catharina (Mar 29, 2020)

coming! :3


----------



## Tanyana (Mar 29, 2020)

Towns full, but I'd love to come!


----------



## kiomii (Mar 29, 2020)

Think I'll pop by too <3


----------



## whitherward (Mar 29, 2020)

Coming to shop, thank you!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 29, 2020)

thanks for doing this btw!


----------



## cainhurst (Mar 29, 2020)

I think I shall swing by in a few minutes, myself. Thanks for opening your island to everyone!


----------



## Catharina (Mar 29, 2020)

It wont let me get in ;/


----------



## Lmay94x (Mar 29, 2020)

Ooh I’d love to come if there’s room!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 29, 2020)

whoever Bert is, they were super rude


----------



## intestines (Mar 29, 2020)

Kristen said:


> whoever Bert is, they were super rude



Yep I have to agree. I don't know what made them think they could push in front of everyone


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 29, 2020)

Bert guy left! closed the gate so the last peeps can buy and do whatever they want!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 29, 2020)

I’d love the dreamy dress!!! Is this still open ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



UnluckyUsagi said:


> Bert guy left! closed the gate so the last peeps can buy and do whatever they want!



Oop dang just missed it


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 29, 2020)

secretlyenvious said:


> I’d love the dreamy dress!!! Is this still open ?



i'll see if there's space and send u a pm of the code!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 29, 2020)

same aha, though it's cool if you're planning on closing! )


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 29, 2020)

UnluckyUsagi said:


> i'll see if there's space and send u a pm of the code!



Aaaaa thank you!


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 29, 2020)

magicaldonkey2 said:


> same aha, though it's cool if you're planning on closing! )



sadly closing due to someone being rude!
but i'll send u a pm in a bit


----------



## Catharina (Mar 29, 2020)

tysm for everything! :3


----------



## whitherward (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for opening your town! And thank you to everybody else for helping me get into the dressing room


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 29, 2020)

whitherward said:


> Thanks for opening your town! And thank you to everybody else for helping me get into the dressing room



thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 29, 2020)

whitherward said:


> Thanks for opening your town! And thank you to everybody else for helping me get into the dressing room



I got you! I'm glad I could help the rest of you get stuff lol


----------



## Tanyana (Mar 29, 2020)

Is there still a chance for me to get the dress? How much is it?  I'd love to get it! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, see you closed. Thanks anyway. It was so full the 3 times I tried to join. Maybe another time.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 29, 2020)

I know you're closed, but is there any chance I could pop in quickly to have a look?


----------

